# Introducing International Indie Author Edwin Stark



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Allow me to introduce myself. The name is Edwin Stark.
I'm writer who was born (regrettably) in Caracas, Venezuela, and I still reside there (even more regrettably).
I live on the edge of a tropical rainforest, with only a feeble Internet access to connect with the rest of the world.
Living here has permeated my writing with a very peculiar texture, which some find quite refreshing; others not so much
I invite you to grab a sample of my books through any of the links in my signature... maybe you'll like what you find there.

Of recent date, I met online with Simone Beaudelaire, a very talented romance writer. She was very impressed with a couple of my
books (especially _Cuentos_ and _Fermata Girl_) that she suggested that we try writing a collaboration together. We worked on it
for nearly four months and I must confess it was a rather interesting experience.

Here is the result of our work together:



During the writing process, we found two very interesting things: *A)* our styles seem to blend in a very powerful narrative and they're
very hard to tell apart. Sometimes, even I wonder who wrote which part in the end.  and* B)* Simone and I discovered we were deeply
in love with each other. We're trying to work a way around the distance that separates us... but is more a problem of geopolitics than physical
distances. You see, our countries don't seem to work and play well together and that's playing heck on our budding relationship.

They say love conquers it all, but I think we'll all agree that a little money would help grease the way... so, if you can, please invest $2.99 in _Xaman_ or any other of my books... Or maybe even buy a few of the ones that Simone has written... (I can guarantee that she's a far better romance writer than I am LoL)...

Maybe then we can turn this online love tale into a reality...

Truly yours
Edwin Stark


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Edwin!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of Kindleboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Need help setting up your signature line or avatar? This will be just what you need: Creating Signatures - An Updated tutorial. 
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Edwin, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm glad to report that some reviews are finally popping up in my book's sales page in Amazon.

Though the sightings are still few (and on occassions I suspect not enough for a total confirmation of their existence  ) the reviews are there. I loved the 4-stars one more than the others, for it was witty, right-on-the-nail and informative.

Truly Yours
Edwin Stark


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

( Sigh) the recent "Meet the Authors" Forum shakedown has certainly been a debacle for _Cuentos_' sale numbers. I was pretty proud of it, as the book was getting increasingly bigger sales each month, almost doubling the units it had sold the month before. 

In other news, _Eco Station One_ finally got its first 5-stars review, which fills me with a certain relief... I thought I was the only human on planet Earth to find THAT ONE amusing ... 

Edwin Stark


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, new pricing policy: This is your last chance to get 10 great creepy tales at 99 cents... because I'm going to hike all my book prices ten days FROM NOW. Some may say it'll hurt my sales, but I can reply: "What sales? (hah,hah)


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Author Noah Mullete-Gillman just posted this neat interview about my humble personna and my second book, Eco Station One!
Please drop by and take a look at

http://tinyurl.com/3pu2r4w


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Eco Station One has just earned its second 5-stars review! Ah, it's slowly building up in fame!
Regretably... not in sales  

I include a short snippet of the review!

5.0 out of 5 stars Eco Station One, October 8, 2011 
By Margaret Sleasman (Bellingham, WA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Eco Station One (Kindle Edition) 
Despite this NOT being the type of humor I read and despite the content being so "off the wall" I enjoyed this book immensely. Mr. Stark's writing keeps you interested by making you wonder what the heck could possibly happen next, then being totally surprised at the humor of it all. 

Margaret Radisich Sleasman


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah, well... My second book keeps earning good reviews...  I include another short snippet 

5.0 out of 5 stars South America will never be the same..., October 31, 2011 
By Tim Greaton "Tim Greaton" (Maine) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    This review is from: Eco Station One (Kindle Edition) 
Edwin Stark is a writer who, as he would say, is trapped in the hinterlands of Venezuela. This would be terrible if it hadn't inspired him to write the uproarious romp known as "Eco Station One." 

Populated by wacky events and zany characters (which include Harry the talking--well, signing--black mountain gorilla and Paul Culvert the bus-driving hippy who still thinks he's in the 1970s), "Eco Station One" is sure to grab you by the armpits and tickle you mercilessly right up until the last page. 

Read this book and enjoy a story that is as hilarious as the Stark-raving voice that tells it.

Reviewed by "Maine's Other Author"(TM) Tim Greaton 

I can't get better than this, does it?


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

I just _discovered_ Twitter... if anyone's interested in following me, I'm there as @TheEdwinStark

ah, and I smell another 4 or 5-stars review for Eco Station _about_ to be posted.

I hope it's not a false alarm


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Great! Eco Station One got another 5-stars review!

I absolutely love the last part, which is ths short excerpt that follows:

"This book was absolutely delightful from start to finish - wacky, zany, madcap, slapstick, but very creative and imaginative. A great book! "

 Way to go!


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, great....! Eco Station One got another 5-stars review! However, this time it only went up in Goodreads...
I'm posting the link if anyone's interested: 

P.S. And "The Recycling Kid" Got ANOTHER 5-stars review! I'm on a roll!!! 

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/251704104


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, good week, after all... sold 6 copies of _Eco Station_ in kindle format and a _Cuentos_' paperback. Also, the Spanish version of Eco finally became available online  Neat!


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been working hard on the sequel of Eco Station One... It's so brand new it doesn't have a proper title, yet; I'm of two minds of calling it _Eduardo Sinnombre Vs. The Corporate Jungle_ LOL



> CHAPTER ONE:
> FAMILY LIFE​
> The day when this tale begins was a regular, normal, average, standard, typical and common Sunday morning. Marina was in the kitchen cooking, totally engrossed with learning new non-fattening recipes, ever since she discovered that she was two pounds over her ideal ninety-eight (non-weakling) ideal weight.
> I told her that it was utter nonsense to worry about that, doing my best to reassure her those two extra pounds looked great on her five foot two inches, well shaped, petite frame. But she would have none of it; she was entering her thirty-sixth birthday crisis (which was due next week), hence her current obsession.
> ...


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah, here I'm, just to report I finished work on my latest work: The Karaoke Duo Vs The Karaoke Zombies... Another hilarious novel, written in the bizarre style of Station One. Oh, heavens... it even got a 5-star review during its first week! See ya around!


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow! A lot has happened since the last time I made a post; two of my books went through a semi-pro edit (Karaoke Zombies and The Clayton Chronicles), my PC died (and there's no way I can replace it... the prices of new PCs in Venezuela are outrageus: $3500 for a technologically outdated HP Envy 15 with a Jurassic I3 CPU) and I finished the first and second installments of a potentially great new series: Aftermath (picture links below), which will cover the adventures of young Danny Cargill accross the Zombiefied States of America... Sales so far, have been steady and maybe (MAYBE) if I get to sell enough, I can stop using the 1-inch wide screen of my cellphone to make these posts!  (Calculated time I could manage to do this: around Jan 31th 4959 AD)



I hope there are plenty of Zombie fans around this place...


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, the Eco Station One SALE!!! at 99 cents has officially begun !

So far, it was a success according to my personal standards: 2 copies sold so far!

I hope it may improve as the weekend goes along.


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Hehe... I wish I could find a way to add my newest release to the signature below... but seems I have run out of space...



Ah, welladay...


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Cuentos' raging SALE is still ON! It reached the TOP TEN today in Amazon's Kindle Store!

What do you get for 99 cents?

THE HUNTER - The tale of a doomed vampire hunter and his ultimate decision to avoid losing his humanity.

THE RECYCLING KID - Tim Connors is trapped in a sewer with an undead thing (also available as a standalone tale in [[ASIN:B006NXYG1W The Recycling Kid]]

A WINDOW IN TIME - A metaphysical vampire tale.

FRIENDS KEEP TABS - The final chapter of the [[ASIN:B005GO5WQW The Clayton Chronicles]], where Harris (the former small town Sheriff) and Williams (the Vampire) sort of settle accounts.

REVENANT - A vengeful brother comes from beyond the grave to exact his proper dues.

And of course.... you get a few creepy sci-fi tales along with all this...

HATE THE FUTURE - A chilling vision of a future, when mob mentality will rule us all.

SEND IN THE TRIAD CLONES - The tale of a security guard and how he met three eerie girls while he was on his shift.

A BRIEF ENCOUNTER IN ASTANILE - How does mankind fare in a newly terraformed planet after it loses contact with Earth?

JUNGLE MIND - Find out what happens when we try to rule what goes in someone else's mind...

REFORGING - a humorous tale of alternate dimensions...


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's the cover to my latest release! It sold 7 copies on its launch day!


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Not much to report, but I'm working on a new book. This is a collaboration with a fabulously talented romance writer.
We'll see the outcome of all this very soon, for better or worse, XD


----------



## OdiOsO (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, _Xaman_ will be on sale for 99 cents through the weekend, but it will go back to its regular $2.99 price by the end of September.


----------

